# Tablet for 9 yr old



## dodo (19 Nov 2012)

Hoping for Santa to bring a tablet for and 9 1/2 yr old girl who needs it mainly for games and taking pictures,wifi internet access, seen this BB for E179 reduced from E319, I know this is alot for a child but Xmas and she really wants a tablet but if there is similar that will do the same job for cheaper then Xmas will be even better,I know this is restricted to BB amps,would Android be the way to go if possible 

http://www.currys.co.uk/gbuk/blackbe...47930-pdt.html


----------



## DrMoriarty (19 Nov 2012)

Strikes me as a wildly inappropriate gift for a 9-year-old, but it's your call, I guess.

Some user reviews here that might be helpful.

Would you not get her a bike? 

Or at least spend a bit less on it, since it's likely to end up broken before long. Here's an equivalent Android slate for about €100 delivered in the UK, and for €3.50 ParcelMotel would deliver it to your local petrol station.


----------



## Ceist Beag (20 Nov 2012)

Why not stick to something that is a bit more aimed at children dodo? Something like  sounds more appropriate for a 9 year old.


----------



## Boyd (20 Nov 2012)

dodo said:


> 9 1/2 yr old girl who *needs *it mainly for games and taking pictures, wifi internet access


Seriously 



dodo said:


> E179 reduced from E319, I know this is alot for a child but Xmas and she really wants a tablet


Oh well then......

Get her a 9 year old gift, not something you would get an adult.


----------



## TarfHead (20 Nov 2012)

As the father of a 10yo girl, I, unlike other posters, have no issue with a child that age owning a tablet. So long as you don't go mad and sheel out for an iPad  !

I saw that device on offer. They're priced to clear because RIM are getting out of that market. HP too made a high-profile exit.

Have a look at reviews on places like CNET or amazon. This device won't rank high against competitor products. However it may be good enough for what you, or your daughter, want. You could get a lesser known brand for similar money.

If it's something you want to go ahead with, and are hapopy with what you read from independent reviews, then go ahead. I assume they won't be available for too much longer.


----------



## AlbacoreA (20 Nov 2012)

Its 2012. Kids of all ages use tablets and ipods from about 3yrs and up. 

The only issue I'd have is controlling internet access, and if its a child that looks after stuff, some do some don't. 

I'd be more inclined to get a Nexus 7. Though it doesn't have a great camera.


----------



## tallpaul (20 Nov 2012)

I would tend to agree that 9/10 year olds and younger are very comfortable about using touch screen devices. I aslo agree that buying an iPad would be overkill!!

Has the OP thought about an iPod Touch? Small form factor that allows browsing and has a camera.

Another option would be the Samsung Galaxy Tab2 which is a 7" tablet currently on sale for £147 on Amazon. The bonus is that Samsung are offering £30 cashback making it a well specced tablet, by a reputable manufacturer for very cheap.


----------



## Boyd (20 Nov 2012)

tallpaul said:


> I would tend to agree that 9/10 year olds and younger are very comfortable about using touch screen devices.



Yep im sure they are but its the cost....E179 on a gift for a nine year old is crazy money IMO.


----------



## AlbacoreA (20 Nov 2012)

3DS, Wii, Playstations, PSP Vitas and all those "learning" systems and even bicycles aren't cheap.


----------



## TarfHead (20 Nov 2012)

DrMoriarty said:


> Would you not get her a bike?


 
You assume she doesn't already have one  ?


----------



## dodo (20 Nov 2012)

*Not sticking to the thread question*

Guys , I am disappointed that some people did not stick to the question I asked,I did not ask for advice on whether this was an appropriate present for my daughter, so if anyone does want to give advice on a good tablet please feel free as I would be grateful, and all other opinions of moral nature please keep to yourself,thanks


----------



## Leo (20 Nov 2012)

Back to the question, don't get the BlackBerry. They're aimed at the business market, and have a very restricted set of applications available. RIM themselves are in serious trouble. 

You'd be much better off getting a generic Android tablet that has full access to the Google Play Store.


----------



## AlbacoreA (20 Nov 2012)

A generic one like the nexus will be kept up to date with updates. 

I'd be concerned that the others wouldn't. Which can be a problem for some apps.


----------



## DrMoriarty (20 Nov 2012)

+1 to Leo and AlbacoreA's points (and hence my original recommendation for a €100-ish Android tablet!)


----------



## AlbacoreA (20 Nov 2012)

My concern with the €100 tablet is they may not get an update. Or it might require some convoluted steps. But also the most important thing on a touch screen device is the quality of the screen response. Its the one thing that suffers on cheaper devices.


----------



## Ceist Beag (20 Nov 2012)

Given that I may be in the same situation as the op in a couple of years has anyone any views on the link I provided on the Meep tablet? All the other replies with suggestions are for tablets that offer a lot more than what a child would be looking for so would it not be better to look at products aimed at the 9 year old age group or am I buying into the marketing too much?


----------



## AlbacoreA (20 Nov 2012)

Seriously. Look at the reviews

http://www.toysrus.com/product/index.jsp?productId=13327658
http://www.amazon.com/MEEP-Android-...dp_top_cm_cr_acr_txt?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1


----------



## Squonk (20 Nov 2012)

I got one of these tablets a few years back from Creative. My 8 year old uses it now. It's pretty cheap these days and not bad:
[broken link removed]


----------



## SarahMc (20 Nov 2012)

If they are a good reader, what about a kindle fire?


----------



## Ceist Beag (21 Nov 2012)

Thanks Albacore. Seriously.


----------



## Leo (21 Nov 2012)

AlbacoreA said:


> My concern with the €100 tablet is they may not get an update.


 
I think there's a balancing act there, a tablet in regular use by a 9 year old is likely to have a relatively short lifespan, so I wouldn't see the ability to receive updates as being critical. 



AlbacoreA said:


> But also the most important thing on a touch screen device is the quality of the screen response. Its the one thing that suffers on cheaper devices.


 
Good point, the best screens are capacative (versus resistive) and multi-touch (can track more than one finger for operations such as zooming via pinch gestures)


----------



## Latrade (21 Nov 2012)

Even though it is for a 9 year-old, don't be too tempted by the cheaper ones. (Especially not the RIM one!)

If she is using it for games, even if it's for the kid friendly games like Toca Boca apps (superb for kids, but probably too young for her) they still rely on the tablet and OS being responsive and quick. 

I'd second the Nexus 7 if you can go that high in price, the Google Play store is fine and other tablets have better cameras, I'm not sure just how great a camera your daughter needs. 

I wouldn't worry too much about updates, developers are ok with trying to get their apps compatible and in tests I've done on both android and iOS, there's no real problem and apps work well across different versions and different tablets (though not so much the lower end ones, android developers tend to test and base their apps on the most popular and higher spec tablets like the Nexus, Note, etc). 

I know others have been somewhat negative about getting a tablet for your daughter at her age, but there are some great educational apps for kids and simple games. So she'll probably end up using it for far more than just the stuff you've listed and so on that note my only advice to people looking for tablets for this general use is to get the best one you can afford to. You'll get much longer and much better use out of a slightly more expensive tablet than one of the lower end ones.


----------



## AlbacoreA (21 Nov 2012)

I dunno why you think all 9yr old can't look after something.


----------



## vandriver (21 Nov 2012)

AlbacoreA said:


> I dunno why you think all 9yr old can't look after something.



You've never met my kids!


----------



## TarfHead (21 Nov 2012)

On the subject of tablets and kids, I found this article interesting.


----------



## dodo (22 Nov 2012)

*Update on Tablet*

Reviewed quite alot and the following seems to tick most of the boxes,Cheaper to buy from a company called eBellking.com (anyone ever bought from)are they reputable  than Amazon and just waiting on email back to confirm they are shipping from within the EU so no Vat & Duty on top of price,


Product
http://www.ebellking.com/7-ployer-momo-7-ips-full-screen-dual-core-rockchip-3066-andriod-4-1-tablet-pc


----------



## sam h (22 Nov 2012)

Well a quick google for reviews & this was the first thing up [broken link removed]

Doesn't look like a company I'd be happy to deal with


----------



## rayn (6 Dec 2012)

What about a Nabi 2 ------ great parental controls.


----------

